
Migrate from Twitter to Mastodon - RMPR
https://rmpr.xyz/Migrating-from-Twitter-to-Mastodon/
======
Normille
Bullshit title.

You cannot "migrate" from Twitter to Mastodon in the universally understood
meaning of that word in a software context. Because there is no way to take
your data with you.

"How to open a Mastodon account" would have been a more accurate title. But
obviously not as baiting of clicks!

------
zimpenfish
The appeal of Twitter is the people you follow - if they're not in the
Fediverse (and believe me, I have tried), you're unfortunately stuck with
either staying on Twitter or abandoning those people. Maybe as time goes on
people will slowly migrate but I can't see it happening in sufficient numbers
unless something catastrophic happens to Twitter.

